# "If bears..." with famous europian cubers



## D-Faze (Oct 7, 2010)

Famous european cubers say a phrase from russian cartoon "Winnie-the-Pooh"

P.S. Erik Akkersdijk really didn't want to take part. We wanted him to be in this video... A day before, when we even didn't think about "If bears...", we made a video with Erik saying a phrase in russian. So we found a way out =)


----------



## flan (Oct 7, 2010)

WTF haha!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 7, 2010)

LOL Ron.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 7, 2010)

awesome! what happened to my part? it was so fluent and flawless (I suppose)


----------



## Joker (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol at Erik at the end


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 8, 2010)

lool epic


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2010)

Woah, the Russian Winnie the Pooh looks so different from the Disney one...


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 8, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> awesome! what happened to my part? it was so fluent and flawless (I suppose)


 
What do you mean? What part? I don't understand


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Woah, the Russian Winnie the Pooh looks so different from the Disney one...


 
This.

I was all "that's not the Pooh with whom I grew..."


----------



## r_517 (Oct 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> This.
> 
> I was all "that's not the Pooh with whom I grew..."


+1 exactly

and. epic fail lolz


----------



## Cubemir (Oct 8, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> awesome! what happened to my part? it was so fluent and flawless (I suppose)



Kai, we filmed your part in the morning, but then my camera was discharched, and we decided to make a fresh start with D-Faze camera 

We plan to film something more great and epic on the next championship =)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome! Love the idea!


----------



## ukrcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

KJiptner said:


> awesome! what happened to my part? it was so fluent and flawless (I suppose)


 
what did you say?


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 8, 2010)

ukrcuber said:


> what did you say?


 
I understood what he said

Kai Jiptner, I didn't make a video with you. It was Mikhail Rostovikov (cubemir), later he had some fail with camera


----------



## Anton Rostovikov (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a full russian cartoon Winnie Pooh on youtube:




There are also english subtitles there. Enjoy


----------



## ukrcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

D-Faze said:


> I understood what he said
> 
> Kai Jiptner, I didn't make a video with you. It was Mikhail Rostovikov (cubemir), later he had some fail with camera


 
я у него спрашивал, что он должен был говорит в том видео, в котором он снимался)
i meant, what he was supposed to say in his part


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anton:
That was ...AWESOME!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 9, 2010)

i love rons 1


----------



## D-Faze (Oct 9, 2010)

ukrcuber said:


> i meant, what he was supposed to say in his part


Aaaa, ok. So, Kai Jiptner, what did you say to the camera when our guys came to you?


----------

